# FALL of the 28ga !



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

my sons got PIKE & me a flat of 28ga last Christmas 4 this fall - look forward 2 doves quail & woodcock - I love the subgauges - as pointed out 2 me - by my sons - you have a Merkel 28ga s/s that cost over 6k and worry about the cost of SHELLs - a wake up call 4 me - so every week or 2 - get a box of 410's or 28ga - also getting a box now N then 4 my browning sweet 16 - took a while 4 me 2c - the pup guns & trips make shells CHEAP !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

Im a fan of the 410's too


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Lots of guys getting into the 28's over here in oz at the moment. But I'll stick with my 1961 Sauer SxS 12 gauge...... Lovely old gun.


----------



## Saltwater Soul (Jan 17, 2013)

I love shooting a 28 ga. Fun to shoot and easy to carry all day.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

glad this post popped up again - last Sat shot 4 rounds of skeet with the 28ga - a tune up 4 doves - in my opinion - a S/S with a straight stock - dual triggers and narrow hand filed game rib - is what a long gun should V !!!! still have my grandfathers 1896 Olimpia single barrel & his 1930 12ga S/S BOSS - the BOSS stays in the safe with it's leather travel case - in time it will cover the cost of 4 grandchildrens college - this will make PAP ( my grandfather )PROUD !!!!!!!!!!


----------

